# October 2013 Book Count



## Jaasy

205.1   Kissing Under The Mistletoe (The Sullivans) by Bella Andre, finished***
206.2   The Arrangement by Shay Gray, finished***
207.3   A Touch of Deceit (Nick Bracco Boxed Set) by Gary Ponzo, finished*****
208.4   A Touch of Revenge (Nick Bracco Boxed Set) By Gary Ponzo, finished*****
209.5   A Touch of Greed (Nick Bracco Boxed Set) by Gary Ponzo, finished*****
210.6   A Touch of Malice (Nick Bracco Boxed Set) by Gary Ponzo, finished*****
211.7   Catering to Nobody (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
212.8   Dying for Chocolate (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
213.9   The Cereal Murders (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
214.10  The Last Suppers (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
215.11  Killer Pancakes (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
216.12  The Main Corpse (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
217.13  The Grilling Season (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
218.14  Prime Cut (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
219.15  Tough Cookie (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
220.16  Sticks and Scones (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
221.17  Shopping Spree (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
222.18  Double Shot (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
223.19  Dart Tort(Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
224.20  Sweet Revenge (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
225.21  Fatally Flaky (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
226.22  Crunch Time (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****
227.23  The Whole Enchilada (Goldy Schultz Series) by Diane Mott Davidson, finished****


----------



## Maxx

October 2013

1.  Under the Dome (kindle)  as of 10/1/13 on page 141, 0 pages read
2.  Executive Privilege (audiobook) as of 10/1/13 on page 60, completed 10/6/13, 420 pages read
3.  All Cry Chaos (audiobook) began 10/6/13, completed 10/16/13, 332 pages read
4.  Ender's Game (audiobook) began 10/16/13, completed 10/28/13, 352 pages read
5.  Dad is Fat (audiobook)  began 10/28/13, as of 10/31/13 173 pages read

Pages Read in October 2013:  1277
Books Read in October 2013:  3
Pages Read in 2013:  11481
Books Read in 2013:  29


----------



## izzy

1.101 Sins of Night by Sherrilyn Kenyon (9/21-10/0
2.102 A Study In Silks by Emma Jane Holloway (10/8-10/19)
3.103 Fangirl by Rainbow Rowell (10/19-10/22)
4.104 Endless by Amanda Gray (10/22-10/23)
5.105 Dark Currents (Agent of Hel) by Jacqueline Carey (10/23-10/30)


----------



## Toby

1.86. Lost in Shangri-La: A True Story of Survival, Adventure, and the Most Incredible Rescue Mission of World War 2 (PS) by Mitchell Zuckoff 10/4/13
2.87. Only Time Will Tell by Jeffrey Archer 10/5/13
3.88. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (#7) by J.R.Rowling 10/7/13
4.89. By the Light of the Electric Moon by Angelica Godorischer 10/9/13
5.90. From Russia with Love (James Bond 007), Ian Fleming 10/10/13
6.91. Always Looking Up: The Adventures of an Incurable Optimist by Michael J. Fox 10/15/13
7.92. Where We Belong by Catherine Ryan Hyde 10/18/13
8.93. The Night Lives On: The Untold Stories and Secrets Behind the Sinking of the "Unsinkable" Ship - Titanic by Walter Lord 10/23/13
9.94. How to Crochet by Crystal Dian 10/26/13
10.95. Don't Let Me Go by Catherine Ryan Hyde 10/30/13


----------



## LauraB

* In Progress*

Bleak House (as serial)

*Completed*
The a Silver Pigs
Katherine
Zealot


----------

